# HDS EDC SSC P7 Mod



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my version of the HDS P7 mod. I remember someone else did a HDS P7 mod that filled in the heatsink cavity & placed the P7 on top. I choose to bore out the cavity to fit the P7 to allow more room for more reflector. Since the P7 sits where the old emitter sat, this one can be converted back to a P4 if the owner ever wishes to do so.

-HDS EDC B42
-SSC P7 CSXOI
-Modified & Sputtered McR-20
-Gotham Bezel
-Mineral Glass Lens
-Glow Oring
-AW 17670

Hope the owner enjoys. :wave:
















The heatsink was pretty beat up to begin with so I made the best of it. I think it came out pretty well. Please keep in mind that I do not own a lathe, I bored the heatsink by hand with a Dremel.


Before:











After:


----------



## TexLite (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,for hand work thats fantastic!

Super nice mod.

Its DD I assume?

You know whats next.......any beamshots?

-Michael


----------



## griff (Aug 26, 2008)

Very Nice Will Craftsmanship 
I know the owner can't wait to get his greasy hands on it


----------



## Cuso (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweeet!! Nicely done.. Thats some dremel magic right there..Is it possible to see pictures of the modified reflector??


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 26, 2008)

TexLite said:


> Wow,for hand work thats fantastic!
> 
> Super nice mod.
> 
> -Michael



+1!


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, nice job....:twothumbs


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it all flood with the P7? Or a combo throw/flood?


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Aug 26, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> Is it all flood with the P7? Or a combo throw/flood?



Looks like it should throw some, there is quite a bit of reflector there. Should be a great combo for general outdoor use I would think.


----------



## dutchguy2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice MOD Will :twothumbs

Would also like to know if it has any throw.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet Mod my friend!!

You have a very steady hand:twothumbs


Would this mod be possible with the original body in place?

Benny


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think it is advisable to run a P7 with just an 1xRCR123


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 26, 2008)

Yet _Another_ sweet mod!!!

You always seem to make the impossible...well, possible!:naughty:

Nice Job!:twothumbs


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably depends on the current beeing fed to it.
Im thinking the Converter in the HDS still thinks it is running a Lux III in there,but im not sure it will be bright long enough before it dims using a CR123 or R123.

I know that a P7 can be pretty bright using a CR123 if it has the right converter.Whether the HDS is suited for this application i dont know,hence the question.

I have one of the Mega Extremes made by Arcmania and it is VERY bright.
It feeds the P7 with 1500mA current from a single CR123 for 20 minutes.
Safe...i dunno..But its BRIGHT 

And i only use it for short periods of time.



Benny


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Aug 26, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Probably depends on the current beeing fed to it.
> Im thinking the Converter in the HDS still thinks it is running a Lux III in there,but im not sure it will be bright long enough before it dims using a CR123 or R123.
> 
> I know that a P7 can be pretty bright using a CR123 if it has the right converter.Whether the HDS is suited for this application i dont know,hence the question.
> ...




:bow: I should know better than to comment on things I know nothing about....:green:


:twothumbs


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 26, 2008)

lol,

Me neither,im just assuming at this point.
Hopefully im not way off base.

:nana:

Im sure Will can enlighten us on this matter.


:wave:
Benny


----------



## easilyled (Aug 26, 2008)

Beautiful work Will.


----------



## tebore (Aug 26, 2008)

The HDS feeds a set amount of power to the LED. I'm thinking the P7 is getting around 3 watts of power putting it in the range of 200-220lms. 

The runtimes should be more or less the same as before. 

I was the "Other guy" who put a P7 in an HDS. I couldn't bring myself to cut into the beautifully machined electronics module.


----------



## Cuso (Aug 26, 2008)

tebore said:


> I couldn't bring myself to cut into the beautifully machined electronics module.


Well by the look of the original up there, you can pretty much say it wasen't much of a problem, it looks much better now :green:


----------



## tebore (Aug 26, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Well by the look of the original up there, you can pretty much say it wasen't much of a problem, it looks much better now :green:



Ha the module in the picture looks like it was in a war. I want to know what happened to it. Looks like someone tried to get the module out turning it the wrong way. 

And Darkzero that is some clean work. When I get some time this weekend I'll update my thread with a beam shot of my mod.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :wave:




TexLite said:


> Its DD I assume?
> 
> You know whats next.......any beamshots?


 
This one is not DD. The stock momentary action switch won't allow for that but I do have an idea for a different driver. It's running on the stock driver. I'll snap some beamshots later.




griff said:


> I know the owner can't wait to get his greasy hands on it


 
I just hope he doesn't get his grimy hands inside it otherwise he'll need to send it back again! Hmm, where's my Loctite? :nana:




Cuso said:


> Thats some dremel magic right there..Is it possible to see pictures of the modified reflector??


 
Sure, here you go. The reflector was also done by hand, no Dremel though.














MorpheusT1 said:


> Would this mod be possible with the original body in place?
> 
> Benny


 
Thanks old pal (well it seems like we have been). Yes it will run on the original body. You are correct, it's running on the original driver so battery choice shouldn't be any different than it was originally. The P7 is severely underdriven, not my style, but this one's cool to have in the collection.




GVS_Lakers said:


> Looks like it should throw some, there is quite a bit of reflector there. Should be a great combo for general outdoor use I would think.


 
That pretty much explains it. It's definitely for close range light but it's not a flood light.




tebore said:


> Ha the module in the picture looks like it was in a war. I want to know what happened to it. Looks like someone tried to get the module out turning it the wrong way.


 
I don't know the history of the light, I received it like that. Not sure what happened there but I never question any damaged lights that I receive for modding or repair. I rather not make anyone feel uncomfortable whether it be the owner or previous modder. I just try to make the best of it, "it is what it is".


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2008)

wow this is a nice mod!

would it run on a rcr123 as well?


----------



## Russki (Aug 27, 2008)

It very nicely done mode. :thumbsup:
Can you elaborate what tools you use to modify reflector, and any special technique to protect reflector surface from scratches and dust.
Thanks.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 28, 2008)

TexLite said:


> You know whats next.......any beamshots?
> 
> -Michael


 
The Surefire L4 is the only light I have in my collection that is in this same type of class range IMO. I forgot how hot & how fast the L4 gets!


Left: HDS P7, Right: SF L4 (stock) @ 15ft.










Russki said:


> Can you elaborate what tools you use to modify reflector, and any special technique to protect reflector surface from scratches and dust.
> Thanks.


 
I use my old trusty Kyosho reamer & a set of diamond files/plates. I don't use anything to protect the reflector surface, my air compressor takes care of that. No scratches as long as you don't touch the reflector with anything.


----------

